# fishing the skinney w-mass bay



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok guys here is the deal I can go most days my wife has given me a pass-unlimited. I live in Missouri City Tx 77459 close to Sugar Land Tx to make a land mark for you all. I prefer that if you smoke it is cigars as cigaretts are a little harsh. We can meet at my house and leave from there. I have no curfew so if the fish are biting we will stay until the bait is gone, just get me a pm and we can visit. I just want to fish, my boat is dependable. I can take up to 3 folks but 2 is optimal.

Mark


----------



## rusltn (Jun 4, 2013)

*fishing*

I have a 18'CC and fish kemah to jettys but also like skinny when possible but I need 3' water. anyway could rotate I am 50's age and usually do 1/2 days if interested let me know I don't drink or smoke just enjoy fishing
russell


----------

